# Avid Bb5 / Bb7



## trail-kob (21. September 2006)

wo bekomm ich noch AVID BB5 oder BB7 bremsen her ? die mechanische von avid ist gesucht.

finde nicht einen shop mehr der dieses produkt führt. und die dinger sind doch so klasse gewesen. *heul*


wer jetz nicht weiss was das für eine bremse ist schaue sich bitte mückes (levelboss) oder daniels (sc4t) bikes mal an und weiss dann bescheid!


----------



## Trialmaniax (21. September 2006)

Da gibts die:


http://www.mob-bikes.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajorScar (21. September 2006)

http://www.bike-components.de/


----------



## wodka o (22. September 2006)

Der Typ von mob-bikes ist sogar aus Berlin. Da kannst du dich gleich mit ihm treffen.


----------



## elhefe (22. September 2006)

Jep. So ist es. Der kommt nicht nur aus Berlin, sondern müsste sogar bei Dir um die Ecke wohnen (zumindest halbwegs  ) Ausserdem ist der Junge sehr gesprächig, das dürfte Dir ja gefallen  .


----------



## trail-kob (24. September 2006)

danke jungs 

@thilo ? veersteh ich grad nicht war das positiv oder negativ .. quatsch ich zuvielle und fahr nicht ?


----------



## elhefe (25. September 2006)

kleines späßchen  

ruf den Micha auf jeden Fall mal an. Der hilft Dir recht schnell und Du kannst die Sachen evtl. auch gleich selbst abholen. Und das zu Internetpreisen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. Januar 2007)

Tach zusammen!

Hab bei ebay einen Shop entdeckt der die BB 5 im Set für 34,90(!!!!!) verhökert.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=300061367211&rd=1&rd=1

Wie geht denn bitte sowas,
wenn die beim Wettbewerb einzeln schon knapp nen Fuffie kostet  ?

Oder ist das  ne andere Bremse(wg.Zusatzbezeichnung TM)?

Nochwas:Wie stellt man bei der BB 5 die Beläge nach? das müsste auch ohne externen Belagnachsteller (wie bei der BB 7)doch wie bei V-Brakes mit der Rändelschraube am Bremshebel gehen,oder?

Gruß,Oli


----------



## luckygambler (5. März 2007)

hallo leute.
ich dacht eimmer mechanische scheibenbremsen seien schrott und nur auf den baumarkträdern verbaut. klärt mich bitte auf.
gruss chris


----------



## trialsrider (5. März 2007)

Fürs normale Fahren sind sie net so zu gebrauchen aber fürs pure AUF und ZU vom Trial sind sie sehr fein! Bzw zumindest die AVID BB7! is super dafür!


----------



## EchoPure (6. März 2007)

Also ich habe die BB 7 mit Nokon Außenzug und den Avidhebel mit dem roten Einstellrad und die richtig geil!!!!!!!!!! Blockiert immer wenn mal es will.Harter druckpunkt. OK ich muss dazu sagen das ich die mit ner 203er Scheibe fahre!Wende die nich im Internet findest dann geh in nen Fahrradladen und die bestellen die dir dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (7. März 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> hallo leute.
> ich dacht eimmer mechanische scheibenbremsen seien schrott und nur auf den baumarkträdern verbaut. klärt mich bitte auf.
> gruss chris


Stimmt, bis auf eine Ausnahme und zwar die BB7 von Avid.
Die ist mindestens genauso gut wie hydraulische Bremsen.


----------



## elhefe (7. März 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> ... aber fürs pure AUF und ZU vom Trial ...





Nein, die lassen sich auch dosieren


----------



## Trialmaniax (7. März 2007)

der tilo lässt sich mal wieder aus dem rentnerforum hier blicken. sehr possitiv


----------



## elhefe (7. März 2007)

Joa. HAbe auf meine alten Tage mal wieder den Link vom Trialforum rausgekramt.

Und mein Radl aus dem Keller.


----------



## Eisbein (7. März 2007)

elhefe schrieb:


> Joa. HAbe auf meine alten Tage mal wieder den Link vom Trialforum rausgekramt.
> 
> Und mein Radl aus dem Keller.



ja ich hoffe doch damit das am wochenende wenigstens im ansatz nach trial ausschaut.   man sieht sich,


----------



## EGOON (10. Mai 2007)

hi
vllt passts net 100% aber weiß zufällig wer ob ich ne normale bb5 hinten (160er scheibe) einfach so vorne montieren kann???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tretschwein (11. Mai 2007)

EGOON schrieb:


> hi
> vllt passts net 100% aber weiß zufällig wer ob ich ne normale bb5 hinten (160er scheibe) einfach so vorne montieren kann???


Ja, das geht. Aber Du brauchst entweder eine Scheibe, die 20mm größer ist als die aktuelle hintere. Oder einen anderen Adapter, wo bei das die günstigere Lösung ist.


----------

